# RE: Report Button memo



## maat (Sep 21, 2009)

For future consideration please. When these memos are released it seems both counter-intuitive and counter-productive to refer to something as "gay" with respect to forum etiquette. 

If behavior is a serious concern, shouldn't it be approached seriously? If you're going to rip-on or ban people for this kind of behavior, doesn't it make sense to not do it yourselves?

Just a thought.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 21, 2009)

I think you're reading too much into it. It was obviously written to be funny and light hearted, and not ripping on anyone in particular.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't think that any offense was intended, and none should be taken.

dj - Sorry for the off-topic motivational poster.


----------

